# 8Dio Happy NY - Last Day for Deep-Sampled Glass Marimba Freebie



## Folmann (Dec 2, 2011)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

8Dio has launched its annual Christmas Campaign and there will be something fresh coming every day, including our most substantial release till date. We hope you will join us on this venture - we promise you will never forget what is about to happen.

But let's get things started with this in-depth interview with composer, Rolfe Kent.

http://8dio.com/?btp_product=artist-sig ... rolfe-kent

Cheers!


----------



## Folmann (Dec 3, 2011)

*8Dio Xmas - December 4th: "Wish N' Win"*

We wantz your brains! Tell us what dream instrument you would like us to create or sample … don’t think about conventional stuff like drum kits, basses or pianos … keep it fresh. We will be selecting a handful of the best suggestions and create a poll towards the end, so you guys can be the ultimate deciders. The winner (or winners) will be announced on December 25th and receive their suggested library for free. Please no deep-sampling toilet lids … been there – done that. Keep it as musical as possible.

Go here and make your suggestion:

http://8dio.com/?page_id=9339

Good luck!


----------



## Folmann (Dec 5, 2011)

*8Dio Xmas - December 5th: "Music Made with Microwaves Teaser"*

Check out this teaser trailer for our upcoming Christmas experiment: “Music Made with Microwaves” – released later this month. T

he microwave is truly an under appreciated instrument. A a delicate mixture of tinfoil, quail eggs, Yoda marshmallow, bag free’d popcorn and gummi bears truly makes it sing … or buzz rather.



http://8dio.com/?page_id=9478


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 5, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 5th: "Music Made with Microwaves Teaser"*

As Rodgers and Hammerstein once very nearly put it: "There is nothing like a Dane."


----------



## Folmann (Dec 5, 2011)

*8Dio Xmas - December 6th: "Sorrow"*

http://8dio.com/?page_id=9489


----------



## Kralc (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow, this: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid= ... 414&type=1 is beautiful, awesome GUI!

I'm dying to know what the big release is, can't wait :cry:


----------



## Dan Mott (Dec 5, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 6th: "Sorrow"*

I'm interested, but I'm hoping it won't be another looped based library. No offense to you Troels. No to think what it could be :D.


----------



## ysnyvz (Dec 5, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 6th: "Sorrow"*

i don't know why but flow and sorrow reminds me violin o/~ 
but you already announced solo violin,so that teaser pictures are probably for something else
and it is bigger than requiem pro which is 23 gb?
it's hard to guess


----------



## Folmann (Dec 5, 2011)

Gents - just to clarify - this is not our controversial Solo Violin library. This upcoming release is - without comparison - our most substantial and important release till date. It is the closest thing that we have ever come to a holy grail of sampling - and don't worry Dan-Jay - it takes deep multi-sampling to new levels.


----------



## maraskandi (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 6th: "Sorrow"*

Hay Troels. 

I'd still love to see giant fog-horns of the big ships sampled, would give any monster brass patch a run for its money. Though we may all need to upgrade our monitoring systems to soundsystems for full effect.

Then again, I live right by some docks, so what's keeping me!  Stick a couple of mics out the window and get busy editing...

Looking forward to the holy grail of sampling, hope it's the true grail and not the one that makes you age instantly. 

[schild=19 fontcolor=FF7F50 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=0]He chose...poorly[/schild]


----------



## adg21 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 6th: "Sorrow"*

I'm guessing a vocal & word builder of some kind


----------



## Lex (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 6th: "Sorrow"*

Looking forward to hear what this will be. Exciting. 

alex


----------



## reddognoyz (Dec 6, 2011)

I think it's going to be a partner to his rhythmic aura.

It's going to be called "vocal hyperbole" : )


----------



## MaestroRage (Dec 6, 2011)

after talking it up this big i'm starting to really get curious. You've made some very big statements here mister Troels. I hope the product delivers


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 6th: "Sorrow"*

Sounds great Troels. Looking forward to the release and walk through vids.


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 6th: "Sorrow"*



adg21 @ Tue Dec 06 said:


> I'm guessing a vocal & word builder of some kind



+1


it happened when requiem came out, when liberis came out and mars came.


----------



## synthphonix (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 6th: "Sorrow"*

I'd love to check it out ... just can't view anything on FaceBook :|


----------



## adg21 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 6th: "Sorrow"*

a sad mournful operatic solo voice with word builder perhaps


----------



## spikescott (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 6th: "Sorrow"*

"Sorrow" - Jeez Troels, when did you sample my wife...? :shock:


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 6, 2011)

Maybe it's LITERALLY the Holy Grail. That would be impressive, can't deny that.


----------



## StrangeCat (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 6th: "Sorrow"*

Ah the Holy Grail of Sampling! 

But....

We already got one!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9V7zbWNznbs

Launches Killer Cow!


----------



## Dan Mott (Dec 6, 2011)

Hmm. I hope it's something else, instead of a vocal library.

I don't know what I'm hoping for really. Vocal libraries have never interest me because I'd rather find a real singer. I also find that in vocal libs, they have major limitations that you just can't get past, not to mention that it's SAMPLED, so you get the same tone every time on every phrase or sentence you use. That's why I don't bother. Though, if you are on a deadline, I suppose it's a good thing because if you don't know any singers, this could be of great use.

Choir libraries are different in this aspect to me. It's just solo vocal libs that I don't find appealing. There are solo vocal libs on the market that EVERYONE is using and there are not that many either, so you could tell what library it is from a mile off. Though it's not a bad thing, it just prevents people from being able to select something fresh each time they want a vocal in their music.

In the end, I expect it will be something great and that's why I'm interested. I do however beleive it's a solo vocal, now that you guys have put it in my mind.


----------



## Folmann (Dec 6, 2011)

*8Dio Xmas - December 7th: "40-50% OFF Bundle Sale"*

We are having an Xmas special on our Epic Percussion Bundle at 40% OFF and Epic Tuned Percussion Bundle at 50% OFF. This offer only lasts till Friday 12/9.

More info at www.8dio.com


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 7th: "40-50% OFF Bundle Sale"*



Folmann @ Tue Dec 06 said:


> We are having an Xmas special on our Epic Percussion Bundle at 40% OFF and Epic Tuned Percussion Bundle at 50% OFF. This offer only lasts till Friday 12/9.
> 
> More info at www.8dio.com


\\

oh man.. you have to help us here dude....

most of use have almost all but one or two instruments missing on these bundles. 

maybe a "complete your bundle" bundle?


----------



## MaestroRage (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 7th: "40-50% OFF Bundle Sale"*



gsilbers @ Tue Dec 06 said:


> maybe a "complete your bundle" bundle?



+1


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 7th: "40-50% OFF Bundle Sale"*

Yes, definitely!

Most of us here have indulged in the Tonehammer goodness and have already a number of those, and yet would love to take advantage of your sale!!


----------



## Folmann (Dec 6, 2011)

Good suggestion gents - write me at [email protected] with your list and lemme find the means of completing the experience.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 7th: "40-50% OFF Bundle Sale"*

You're a true gentleman! =o


----------



## Folmann (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 8th: "Freebie Coffee Pot"*

A cute little freebie (from our Obscurity collection) featuring a deep-sampled coffee pot … it’s sorta like a little Hang Drum. Time to get a little stain in your music!

Listen here:

[flash width=300 height=100 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F20104908[/flash]

Download here: 

http://8dio.com/?page_id=9513


----------



## oxo (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 8th: "Freebie Coffee Pot"*

thank you, very useful. the rebirth of "th cider pot" 

30 sec little sequence with the coffee pot:

http://www.box.com/s/p2k6he18apbdgl5opsvn


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 8th: "Freebie Coffee Pot"*

Thanks Troels!
Love the coffee graphics at your site.
Did you do this yourself?
If so, you're a very creative dude!


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks Troels
I'm percolating


----------



## Folmann (Dec 8, 2011)

*8Dio Xmas - December 9th: "A Loveable Sin"*

A Loveable Sin.


----------



## MaestroRage (Dec 8, 2011)

I give up. All these weird announcements are too much for me. I'll come back on Christmas or whenever the big show stopper is supposed to be announced :D


----------



## Folmann (Dec 9, 2011)

First man down - love it - but trust me on this - these announcement are by no means weird when you understand the context - hopefully we will see you on the other side


----------



## Robg (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 9th: "A Loveable Sin"*

I decided to go down the anagram path.
At first I thought that "a loveable sin" was almost "insolvable".
But perhaps it's a Kontakt script to "enable violas"?

Rob


----------



## Markus S (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 8th: "Freebie Coffee Pot"*



Folmann @ Wed Dec 07 said:


> A cute little freebie (from our Obscurity collection) featuring a deep-sampled coffee pot … it’s sorta like a little Hang Drum. Time to get a little stain in your music!
> 
> Listen here:
> 
> ...



Love this, wow, thank you!


----------



## FriFlo (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 9th: "A Loveable Sin"*

Way up on my christmas wishlist: updates for Requiem pro and Liberis for Kontakt 5 with time machine pro chants playing and tempo streching in one patch (if that is possible by now).


----------



## Folmann (Dec 9, 2011)

*8Dio Xmas - December 10th: "In Memory of the Inner Child"*

A 101 in (obscure) sample development


----------



## JT3_Jon (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 9th: "A Loveable Sin"*



FriFlo @ Fri Dec 09 said:


> Way up on my christmas wishlist: updates for Requiem pro and Liberis for Kontakt 5 with time machine pro chants playing and tempo streching in one patch (if that is possible by now).



+1!!!!!


----------



## StrangeCat (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 10th: "In Memory of the Inner Child"*

I will have to just wait for your big announcement. I mean what it has to do with Microwaves, sorrow, children, and sin? Sounds like some sadistic horror movie.


----------



## Folmann (Dec 10, 2011)

*8Dio Xmas - December 11th: "CCCBSG"*

For the insecure pseudo-intellectual composer ... http://www.dominicirving.com/temp/cccbsg.pl


----------



## wst3 (Dec 10, 2011)

holey carp that's funny!!!!!!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 11th: "CCCBSG"*



Folmann @ Sun Dec 11 said:


> For the insecure pseudo-intellectual composer ... http://www.dominicirving.com/temp/cccbsg.pl



Nice!

For version 2, it should be able to generate two sides of a full-blown forum argument til both generators get themselves banned.


----------



## StrangeCat (Dec 11, 2011)

wst3 @ Sat Dec 10 said:


> holey carp that's funny!!!!!!



:mrgreen: That is Great!


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 11th: "CCCBSG"*



Folmann @ Sat Dec 10 said:


> For the insecure pseudo-intellectual composer ... http://www.dominicirving.com/temp/cccbsg.pl



Troels,

One word... Brilliant...

Darren


----------



## basement creep (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 11th: "CCCBSG"*

LOL, that is nice. Reminds me of the BS generator from Dack. http://www.dack.com/web/bullshit.html


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 11th: "CCCBSG"*



Folmann @ Sun Dec 11 said:


> For the insecure pseudo-intellectual composer ... http://www.dominicirving.com/temp/cccbsg.pl



Haha ohhh yeah! :D /\~O


----------



## Folmann (Dec 12, 2011)

*8Dio Xmas - December 12th: "Air"*

Air.

http://8dio.com/?page_id=9556


----------



## Andrew Christie (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 11th: "CCCBSG"*



Folmann @ Sun Dec 11 said:


> For the insecure pseudo-intellectual composer ... http://www.dominicirving.com/temp/cccbsg.pl



Made my day. Absolute gold! o-[][]-o


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 12th: "Air"*

Troels,

You are a very funny guy. That link is hillarious. Reminds me somewhat of my electroacoustic lectures at university!

I also loved the Informercial you guys had posted on Tonehammer sometime back - unbelievably funny!


Tanuj.


----------



## Folmann (Dec 12, 2011)

My latest piece begins with a rather Schoenbergian 'unity-space', before technologically transforming the existing spectral material into a more postmodernly-textual state, a process I term 'experimentally-complex-morphing'. My latest composition explores the boundaries between semitones and polyphonies, whilst utilising a highly polyphonic attitude to a traditional, semi-dynamic frequency. I was first introduced to the concept of 'semi-improvisatorily-coherent performer-techniques' last year, and it has allowed me a greater depth of elements, especially whilst improvising the ultimate triad. It is of paramount importance that artistic, radical reaction-interactions must never be allowed to become visual, or transformatively complex. One of my most intra-Schoenbergian influences is the concept of layering literal colours, which layers my pitch and causes my framework to become somewhat intellectual. It must be remembered that recreating intricacies, especially if they are stylistic (or even absolute), should be avoided.


----------



## Folmann (Dec 12, 2011)

Also check out this hybrid demo by Michal Cielecki from our upcoming Rhythmic Aura 2. This demo uses a ton of Aura 2, Epic Dhol, Overtone Flute, Requiem Pro and Francesca.

[flash width=250 height=100 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F30407256[/flash]

Never again look for those motion picture arps.


----------



## oxo (Dec 12, 2011)

Folmann @ Mon Dec 12 said:


> Also check out this hybrid demo by Michal Cielecki ....




...inspired by michael mccann


----------



## Sean Beeson (Dec 12, 2011)

I have two thoughts (or maybe desires) as to what this library could be. Either one would be a win  

A winds library or full orchestra, starting with a winds module!


----------



## Ryan Scully (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 12th: "Air"*

I have no clue what it could be at this point but I'm sure I will desperately want/need it and it will probably have awesome legato of some sort..that's the best I've got for right now.



Ryan


----------



## guitarholic (Dec 12, 2011)

oxo @ Mon Dec 12 said:


> Folmann @ Mon Dec 12 said:
> 
> 
> > Also check out this hybrid demo by Michal Cielecki ....
> ...



haha, yeah. Sounds a lot like the Deus Ex soundtrack


----------



## StrangeCat (Dec 12, 2011)

Folmann @ Mon Dec 12 said:


> Also check out this hybrid demo by Michal Cielecki from our upcoming Rhythmic Aura 2. This demo uses a ton of Aura 2, Epic Dhol, Overtone Flute, Requiem Pro and Francesca.
> 
> [flash width=250 height=100 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F30407256[/flash]
> 
> Never again look for those motion picture arps.



it's ok typical trailer style. one thing though it has very weak question and answer phrases maybe that's because of the style?

after the slow down part a new subject could be entered in and then brought into the chorus in a different key.
also I would have liked some better panning of fx. An added Rhythm like say hats but a different sound with panning fx to compliment the super heavy drums, just a brighter sound to fill in the large percussion panned away, or delay panning.
and a counter to The Vocal parts where she is singing.

good production, a little thick though really slammed through the roof!


----------



## Folmann (Dec 12, 2011)

Only a couple more hours on our Wish N' Win contest ... we will pick the best suggestions and have you guys vote which one(s) you want the most.

Submit here if you haven't:

http://8dio.com/?page_id=9339


----------



## StrangeCat (Dec 12, 2011)

Folmann @ Mon Dec 12 said:


> Only a couple more hours on our Wish N' Win contest ... we will pick the best suggestions and have you guys vote which one(s) you want the most.
> 
> Submit here if you haven't:
> 
> http://8dio.com/?page_id=9339



It will be really interesting to see what you decide to do! There really are a log of suggestions! Ganbatte!


----------



## Ed (Dec 12, 2011)

StrangeCat @ Mon Dec 12 said:


> Folmann @ Mon Dec 12 said:
> 
> 
> > Also check out this hybrid demo by Michal Cielecki from our upcoming Rhythmic Aura 2. This demo uses a ton of Aura 2, Epic Dhol, Overtone Flute, Requiem Pro and Francesca.
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6JTvzrpBy0 (This is why) people were saying it reminds them of Deus Ex HR. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDMyDQwv9IE (This track) by TJ as well, quite similar, used in the StarTrek trailers. . Do you think what you do about these tracks too? Just curious.

Cant wait for Aura 2!


----------



## StrangeCat (Dec 12, 2011)

Ed @ Mon Dec 12 said:


> StrangeCat @ Mon Dec 12 said:
> 
> 
> > Folmann @ Mon Dec 12 said:
> ...



I just now consider it a certain style that they have to do in order to compose for trailers. The Producers and Directors want that sound, they have to do what is needed. But I also think that there can be a lot more creativity involved. Mostly those tracks are like this:
(intro motif) (bridge with motif or new material) Sweep to or full Cadence to(Chorus) enter in motif or material already used with more Epic style sound 

It's a hard business for those that compose trailers I know that. And just how much room is there for creativity and doing something little different to satisfy the client? Everyone will sound the same they might not have a choice^_-

Prometheus Trailer sounded like a mix of Inception and the first Alien. So that Huge hitting one note brass bass stab is a big turn on! Bamb( music plays in back ground (Bamb! music getting more intense (insert some some atonal rising choir string synth thing, then BAMB big epic horror something

style!


----------



## madbulk (Dec 12, 2011)

Those six notes in Freedom Fighters were so crap that they, presumably, got a pile of money to take that garbage off the market! 

It's a little like saying, "It's just a cheeseburger. Everyone makes cheeseburgers! It's ground beef and cheese and salt and pepper, and maybe a pickle." 
But not everybody makes one that really hits you in the right spot.


----------



## Ed (Dec 12, 2011)

madbulk @ Mon Dec 12 said:


> Those six notes in Freedom Fighters were so crap that they, presumably, got a pile of money to take that garbage off the market!
> 
> It's a little like saying, "It's just a cheeseburger. Everyone makes cheeseburgers! It's ground beef and cheese and salt and pepper, and maybe a pickle."
> But not everybody makes one that really hits you in the right spot.



Apparently Paramount loved it so much they paid a ton to get exclusive rights to it. They are such idiots. TJ should write some more fugues instead.

I mean http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ETDE0VGJY4 (this trailer sucks)so much because of it, how weird so many people loved it so much. They should have used Bach or something.

Maybe one day I can write music as crap and as popular as this, phew good thing Im such a lazy composer and I can use libraries like Aura and Damage loops. I know I for one can only write 6 notes before I pee all over myself and vomit all over my keyboard. Then I smear all the vomit on my face and cry in the corner of the room. Good thing theres a market for such terrible music or else I'd probably have to shoot myself. It must be really tough being so successful, always walking the line, trying to not write more than 6 notes, I imagine TJ must have a bucket handy at all times, I know I do. Good thing you're a real composer and know what quality is! You could probably teach TJ a thing or two, though Im not sure he'll be able to hear you with all the money he's made from all the terrible music he writes stuffed into his ears.


----------



## Folmann (Dec 12, 2011)

Gents,

I don't want this thread to be sidetracked with subjective opinions about music. It is pointless to debate things like this and this thread is intended to be light and positive.

Love you all, but tired of the constant bitterness on this forum. Please respect this.

- T


----------



## Dan Mott (Dec 12, 2011)

I actually quite enjoyed the demo. Easy on the ear.


----------



## Folmann (Dec 12, 2011)

*8Dio Xmas - December 13th: "TIME TO VOTE"*

Its time to vote! We have selected the 10 most original and/or requested instruments and now you decide their fate ... 

Vote here: http://8dio.com/?page_id=9565


----------



## MaestroRage (Dec 12, 2011)

opera singer :0!!! OPERA SINGER!!!

I'm hoping my caps will blot out all other possible options.


----------



## dfhagai (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 13th: "TIME TO VOTE"*

Go Go Go Viola De Gammmmba 8)


----------



## ghostnote (Dec 13, 2011)

andale my little spanish guitar, andale! I can almost feel your nylon strings vibrating under my fingertips!


----------



## zvenx (Dec 13, 2011)

Kralc @ Mon Dec 05 said:


> Wow, this: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid= ... 414&type=1 is beautiful, awesome GUI!
> 
> I'm dying to know what the big release is, can't wait :cry:



I think I just figured it out.
solo strings, multisamples, no loops.. sorrow is cello, air is violin... let's see what's next

rsp


----------



## MA-Simon (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 13th: "TIME TO VOTE"*

Well the ui is about this:


> Sneak-peak at the Rhythmic Aura 2: "Synthetic" UI



I voted for the Epic Bagpipe Ensembe, becouse it could come in handy in a few months.


----------



## devastat (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 13th: "TIME TO VOTE"*

8Dio Epic Drum Kit would be great - so voted for the Heavy Metal Drums.


----------



## Dan Mott (Dec 13, 2011)

Spanish guitar and epic Djembe ensemble would be lovely :D


----------



## basement creep (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 13th: "TIME TO VOTE"*

I liked that death metal vocal idea, but it didn't make it to the finals _-)


----------



## Folmann (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 14th: "40% Vocal and Woodwind Bundles"*

Today we have a 40% OFF special on our Vocal- and Woodwind Bundles. 

Go here and check it: http://8dio.com/?page_id=9592

In addition we got more demos coming in for Rhythmic Aura 2, which will be released tomorrow:

[flash width=300 height=200 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F1393618[/flash]


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 14th: "40% Vocal and Woodwind Bundles"*

I voted for the Bagpipe Ensemble. Some of those things on the list already exist and are quite good quality.


----------



## Ed (Dec 14, 2011)

I voted for electric cello. COME ON A ELECTRIC CELLO


----------



## Folmann (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 15th: "Rhythmic Aura 2 Released"*

Rhythmic Aura Vol. 2: "Synthetic" has been released.

Rhythmic Aura Vol. 2 “Synthetic” is a highly intuitive, yet advanced scoring tool designed to create new compositions or augment your existing compositions.

This volume is a follow-up to our popular Rhythmic Aura Vol. 1 “Acoustic” - both volumes created by Academy Award Winning composer, Troels Folmann. Rhythmic Aura 2 consists over over 450 synth-based arpeggiations made with analog- and virtual analog synths. The library contains 4 different source categories of sounds that each cover a different spectrum of your composition. The categories spans from bass to mid to high pitched auras and a comprehensive selection of arp-based ambiences.

The entire library is tune based and keyswitches allows you to sculpt the aura to the key of your compositions, while other keyswitches allows you to trigger FX (ex. delay, filter, lofi, stereo field etc). Rhythmic Aura allows you to create compositions from scratch, but it can also be used as an underscoring tool allowing composers to quickly “dress” their compositions to perfection.

Introduction Price $199 (goes $249 on 1/1/2012)

Go here for more information: http://8dio.com/?btp_product=rhythmic-a ... -synthetic

[flash width=300 height=200 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F1393618[/flash]


----------



## Lloyd10 (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 15th: "Rhythmic Aura 2 Released"*

ELECTRIC CELLO!!!

Without a doubt.

Its time to give Martin Tillman a shout.

Pulses,drones, textures, weirdness, clean stuff.

Badly needed.


----------



## Ed (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 15th: "Rhythmic Aura 2 Released"*



Lloyd10 @ Thu Dec 15 said:


> Pulses,drones, textures, weirdness, clean stuff.



Yea! ! I was one of those who suggested electric cello. I want lots of lovely RR spiccs for fast passages, at least 3 dynamics soft soft soft and aggressive and medium one. . Lots of phrases AND at least one really nice legato layer with different legato speeds, so maybe mf or mp dynamic. And yes FX out its ass. Textures yes, wild fx. SOFT FX Seriously F%&KING SOFT. But also Aura style RHYTHMIC FX and spicc but only one or two notes no tunes (like Spiritoso Cello which I can only use the rhythmic patch). 

Nice AMP'd version and clean version. 

Since that has to win, AWESOME


----------



## Folmann (Dec 15, 2011)

A Social Snob


----------



## JoKern (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 14th: "40% Vocal and Woodwind Bundles"*



Folmann @ Wed Dec 14 said:


> In addition we got more demos coming in for Rhythmic Aura 2,


They're really cool. Good stuff. My first thought was how Michael McCann composed Deus Ex: Human Revolution (which is an awesome soundtrack) without this library. :wink:


----------



## Folmann (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 16th: "Interview with Colin O Malley"*

Interview with Colin O Malley. The maestro himself speaks about his background, philosophy and ... his upcoming project.

:roll: 

http://8dio.com/?page_id=9616


----------



## eschroder (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 16th: "Interview with Colin O Malley"*

Interesting! Is his idea of the holy grail yours as well? hmmmm, only time will tell =]


----------



## oxo (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 14th: "40% Vocal and Woodwind Bundles"*



JoKern @ Thu Dec 15 said:


> ...My first thought was how Michael McCann composed Deus Ex: Human Revolution (which is an awesome soundtrack) without this library. :wink:




:mrgreen:


----------



## Folmann (Dec 16, 2011)

*8Dio Xmas - December 17th: "Burn"*

Burn is the last of our teaser posters ... the Air, Flow, Sorrow & Burn are the four defining pillars of our upcoming mystery library - our most substantial release till date - just a few more days now - sampling DNA redefin3d) ...

http://8dio.com/?page_id=9644


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 17th: "Burn"*



Folmann @ Sat Dec 17 said:


> Air, Flow, Sorrow & Burn are the four defining pillars of our upcoming mystery library



It's something to do with curry, isn't it?


----------



## JT3_Jon (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 17th: "Burn"*



noiseboyuk @ Sat Dec 17 said:


> Folmann @ Sat Dec 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Air, Flow, Sorrow & Burn are the four defining pillars of our upcoming mystery library
> ...



:lol:


----------



## Folmann (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 18th: "Adagio Violins Teaser Trailer"*

We are incredibly excited to announce our upcoming release: "Adagio - Violins", which is the most comprehensive set of emotional deep-sampled orchestral violins. We will be posting much more in the coming days, but please enjoy this first teaser trailer using our next-gen round robin legato (music by Colin O'Malley - who is also the co-producer on this massive product).



http://8dio.com/?page_id=9651


----------



## MaestroRage (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 18th: "Adagio Violins Teaser Trailer"*

relevant pic


----------



## Ed (Dec 17, 2011)

H O L Y C R A P

And round robin legato??? Ive wanted that for SO LONG! YES!


----------



## deniz (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 18th: "Adagio Violins Teaser Trailer"*

YES!!!Finally.

What a christmas present.

Nice job guys.


----------



## Lex (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 18th: "Adagio Violins Teaser Trailer"*

That sounds truly impressive. Looking forward to hear more details.


alex


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 18th: "Adagio Violins Teaser Trailer"*

It sounds veery nice, making the string library decision even harder... :D


----------



## MA-Simon (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 18th: "Adagio Violins Teaser Trailer"*

OMG.


Can you give us a rough pricing point yet?
Becouse i was planning on spending a lot of money this christmas and BEFORE i plant that on some other christmas deals-- How much? 
(also how big? with rr-legato i hope there is some sort of shipping solution?)

Edit:
Ah there it is, okay!


> Check back tomorrow for demos, specs and more information


----------



## wesbender (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 18th: "Adagio Violins Teaser Trailer"*

video description says "8Dio Adagio String Series"

sooo....is it safe to assume that there will be other sections?

regardless, this sounds quite brilliant.


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson (Dec 17, 2011)

Ed @ Sat Dec 17 said:


> H O L Y C R A P
> 
> And round robin legato??? Ive wanted that for SO LONG! YES!



+1

...and 10 different legato types is mouth watering. I hope it has bow change but its ok if it doesn't(might use too much resources).


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 18th: "Adagio Violins Teaser Trailer"*

Ok Troels - at the risk of hyperbole - this may be the very BEST teaser I have seen to date. I'd buy it now just based on the little and simple line(s) heard on this. Lively but warm and liquid. 

Did I miss 'when'?


----------



## Ryan Scully (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 12th: "Air"*



prscully20 @ Mon Dec 12 said:


> I have no clue what it could be at this point but I'm sure I will desperately want/need it and it will probably have awesome legato of some sort..that's the best I've got for right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan





Im no clairvoyant but I certainly want/need it and it definitely has AWESOME legato o/~ 


Ryan


----------



## basement creep (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 18th: "Adagio Violins Teaser Trailer"*

"True Ensemble. True Divisi. True Solo."  

As someone mentioned earlier, looks like it will be a series of strings. Wonder how far away, and how expensive the full strings bundle will be.

Looking forward to hearing more.







8Dagio :D


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 18th: "Adagio Violins Teaser Trailer"*

F A N T A S T I C ! o-[][]-o


----------



## eschroder (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 18th: "Adagio Violins Teaser Trailer"*

Wait.. I thought this was a phrase based library?


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 17, 2011)

Ed @ Sat Dec 17 said:


> H O L Y C R A P
> 
> And round robin legato??? Ive wanted that for SO LONG! YES!



I'm gonna wanna hear a certain passacaglia mockup from you after this is released. (o)


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 8th: "Freebie Coffee Pot"*



oxo @ Thu Dec 08 said:


> thank you, very useful. the rebirth of "th cider pot"
> 
> 30 sec little sequence with the coffee pot:
> 
> http://www.box.com/s/p2k6he18apbdgl5opsvn



You ever watch any Dexter?


----------



## james7275 (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 18th: "Adagio Violins Teaser Trailer"*

Is this the big release you were teasing us with  ? If so, great.

When I was reading the last sentence from the Colin O'malley interview, I wasn't sure if he was dropping a hint of what he was co-producing now, or something he wanted to do down the road.


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 18th: "Adagio Violins Teaser Trailer"*

There have been a few questions popping about about "phrases" This is not a phrase based library. It involves very deep multi-sampling and PLAYABLE LEGATO WITH ROUND ROBIN....Just want to make sure that's clear. 

Thanks, 

Colin


----------



## utopia (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 18th: "Adagio Violins Teaser Trailer"*

ok,the only real question for me now is if you're going to do a whole strings bundle-not just violins and not only adagio. And if yes, when could it be ready and how much could it cost. 
Just as I thought I was making my final decision between LASS and HS o/~


----------



## Daniel (Dec 17, 2011)

Maybe only me in this forum that don't know about the meaning words of "ROUND ROBIN". Could anyone please describe it so simple with a good analogy. Thank you very much.

Best,


----------



## Dmitry Noskov (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 18th: "Adagio Violins Teaser Trailer"*



Folmann @ Sun Dec 18 said:


> We are incredibly excited to announce our upcoming release: "Adagio - Violins"



*WOW!*, absolutely at my "must buy" list


----------



## tripit (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 18th: "Adagio Violins Teaser Trailer"*

To be honest, I wasn't so interested in the dramatic build up. But you certainly have my attention now. Just when you think everyone is moving off to do winds, another string library pops up, which I think is very cool. And while we've seen some great advances in strings, I don't think we've seen the very best possible yet. So maybe you've really cracked it with this? That would be fantastic. 

As others have asked, is this leading to all the string instruments? Are we talking all articulations?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 18, 2011)

1 - relieved its not an opera singer

2 - incredibly relieved it's not electric cello

3 - sounds terrific

4 - given past threads, pleasingly ironic that it's emotional, next generation and the holy grail and yet waddaya know it doesn't have phrases...

5 - 10 legatos - holly carp (like fish for Christmas lunch). Really keen to see what cleverness 8dio has in terms of the scripting and playability.

6 - what everyone else has said.


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 18, 2011)

Interesting how everybody loves the expression now he seemed not to be missing before.


----------



## tripit (Dec 18, 2011)

Hannes_F @ Sun Dec 18 said:


> Interesting how everybody loves the expression now he seemed not to be missing before.



I think we've been focused on just legato transitions that actually work for so long that anything else wasn't as important. Getting to the Holy grail is a long and difficult path. Not that I'm saying this one is the holy grail, that remains to be heard, but certainly things are progressing and new dimensions are being added to the pot. I'm thankful that guys like Troels, Andrew, Nick and others are constantly pushing the envelope because otherwise we wouldn't be anywhere where we are now, or we're headed.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 18th: "Adagio Violins Teaser Trailer"*



FredrikJonasson @ Sat Dec 17 said:


> It sounds veery nice, making the string library decision even harder... :D



Funny. I think it will make the choice easier, depending on the price and what the ´new philosophy' is. 

Great stuff Troels.


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 18th: "Adagio Violins Teaser Trailer"*

Great stuff !


----------



## dfhagai (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 18th: "Adagio Violins Teaser Trailer"*

I like the idea Lot!
Yet I have to say that I havn't heard something outstanding yet...


----------



## oxo (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 8th: "Freebie Coffee Pot"*



choc0thrax @ Sat Dec 17 said:


> oxo @ Thu Dec 08 said:
> 
> 
> > thank you, very useful. the rebirth of "th cider pot"
> ...





no. i do not own a TV.


----------



## Justus (Dec 18, 2011)

zvenx @ Tue Dec 13 said:


> I think I just figured it out.
> solo strings, multisamples, no loops.. sorrow is cello, air is violin... let's see what's next
> 
> rsp




That makes sense now! Good guess!

Flow = Violas
Burn = Basses


Brilliant teaser! I am really excited now. You nailed the sound.
Thank you!


----------



## utopia (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 18th: "Adagio Violins Teaser Trailer"*

uhm..If I understood correctly, they did reveal that they'll be releasing the other string instruments sooner or later. Here's the pic they posted earlier on their twitter : http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/399808_288533371182518_193134420722414_696133_360194629_n.jpg (http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos- ... 4629_n.jpg)
I guess the question is whether this upcoming string bundle will be complete articulation wise.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 18th: "Adagio Violins Teaser Trailer"*



utopia @ Sun Dec 18 said:


> uhm..If I understood correctly, they did reveal that they'll be releasing the other string instruments sooner or later. Here's the pic they posted earlier on their twitter : http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/399808_288533371182518_193134420722414_696133_360194629_n.jpg (http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos- ... 4629_n.jpg)
> I guess the question is whether this upcoming string bundle will be complete articulation wise.



Oh, interesting...


----------



## Folmann (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 18th: "Adagio Violins Teaser Trailer"*

We are receiving an overwhelming amount of questions in regards to our upcoming Adagio release. Please post your questions on our website (see link below) and we will address them in a Podcast that will go out in a couple of days. To get things rolling – here is a little glimpse into our legato articulation list, which were each recorded uniquely for the purpose of creating our favorite sound out-of-the-box:

- Extra Terrestrial Legato
- Perdition Legato
- Adagio Legato
- Schindler’s Legato
- Lost Legato
- Instinct Legato
- Village Legato

Please post here: http://8dio.com/?page_id=9667


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 18th: "Adagio Violins Teaser Trailer"*



Folmann @ Sun Dec 18 said:


> We are receiving an overwhelming amount of questions in regards to our upcoming Adagio release. Please post your questions on our website (see link below) and we will address them in a Podcast that will go out in a couple of days. To get things rolling – here is a little glimpse into our legato articulation list, which were each recorded uniquely for the purpose of creating our favorite sound out-of-the-box:
> 
> - Extra Terrestrial Legato
> - Perdition Legato
> ...



haha... awesome as we share taste it seems. Now when you get to celli I fully expect a Munich's Legato :D


----------



## SvK (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 8th: "Freebie Coffee Pot"*



oxo @ Sun Dec 18 said:


> choc0thrax @ Sat Dec 17 said:
> 
> 
> > oxo @ Thu Dec 08 said:
> ...



You must be better than me twice over since i own 2.

SvK


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 8th: "Freebie Coffee Pot"*



SvK @ Sun Dec 18 said:


> oxo @ Sun Dec 18 said:
> 
> 
> > choc0thrax @ Sat Dec 17 said:
> ...



I don't own a TV either. I watch everything and do all my gaming using a projector. Projector > TV.


----------



## Folmann (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 18th: "Adagio Two New Demos - Sorrow & Air"*

Two fresh demos by Colin O'Malley and yours truly. The demos demonstrate a variety of articulations, including our Perdition Sordino Legato and Instinct 4-Way Round Robin Legato - and new articulations such as Dynamic Bowing.

Also happy to announce that Steve Tavaglione created some heavenly ambiences for this library and featured on EWI Oboe on our Sorrow demo.

We will be releasing product specs and more good later today.

[flash width=350 height=150 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F1412607[/flash]

Ps. We are preparing our Podcast - feel free to head over to our website and post any questions you may have, since we want to address them all in a massive podcast.

http://8dio.com/?page_id=9667


----------



## eschroder (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm in love


----------



## eschroder (Dec 18, 2011)

I love how you have described the Legatos as well =]


----------



## Folmann (Dec 18, 2011)

I should mention that the legatos on Sorrow are played out of box ... no CC ... no volume adjustments ... this is 100% straight from the keys ... and using an early alpha version. The core idea Colin and I had was to make a library that just works and where you truly FEEL the patches. Instant playability. Instant emotion.


----------



## Ed (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh wow.

Troels whats the other string samples in your demo?? Its all 8dio strings right? 

The strings sound SO nice, really reminds me of the Newman sound!


----------



## SvK (Dec 18, 2011)

btw ....

round robbin legato is the bomb.
cant wait great job CM and Troels...

best,
SvK


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 18, 2011)

What a great sound! I am so very much impressed!

Troels, you are a monster!  (good meant)

Edit: Colin, you too!


----------



## dedersen (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 18th: "Adagio Two New Demos - Sorrow & Air"*

Oh my...this was unexpected. Damn. Those demos sound incredible.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 18, 2011)

Folmann @ Sun Dec 18 said:


> I should mention that the legatos on Sorrow are played out of box ... no CC ... no volume adjustments ... this is 100% straight from the keys ... and using an early alpha version. The core idea Colin and I had was to make a library that just works and where you truly FEEL the patches. Instant playability. Instant emotion.



cc1 velocity, surely?


----------



## Theseus (Dec 18, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Sun Dec 18 said:


> Folmann @ Sun Dec 18 said:
> 
> 
> > I should mention that the legatos on Sorrow are played out of box ... no CC ... no volume adjustments ... this is 100% straight from the keys ... and using an early alpha version. The core idea Colin and I had was to make a library that just works and where you truly FEEL the patches. Instant playability. Instant emotion.
> ...



I think not. That's the "trick" : everything is probably baked in the samples, hence the need for 10 legato types, which probably don't really relate to the actual transition between the notes, but the style of music and emotion you're after. Like in this example, the movement would be recorded, and you would use it only if you're after this type of movement. Instead of saying "hop, I load me legato patch and ride CC1 and CC11 to go from mp to FF", you would go with Adagio "hop, I load me legato mp to FF and just pluck the keys".

This could very well explain the "new articulations" : not your regular ones, but things like on Colin's demo "expressive dynamic bowing mp-mf", which mean you don't have to control the velocity to go from mp to mf, the sample was recorded this way. You avoid the artificial transition between layers, it's all real.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 18, 2011)

Theseus @ Sun Dec 18 said:


> I think not. That's the "trick" : everything is probably baked in the samples, hence the need for 10 legato types, which probably don't really relate to the actual transition between the notes, but the style of music and emotion you're after. Like in this example, the movement would be recorded, and you would use it only if you're after this type of movement. Instead of saying "hop, I load me legato patch and ride CC1 and CC11 to go from mp to FF", you would go with Adagio "hop, I load me legato mp to FF and just pluck the keys".
> 
> This could very well explain the "new articulations" : not your regular ones, but things like on Colin's demo "expressive dynamic bowing mp-mf", which mean you don't have to control the velocity to go from mp to mf, the sample was recorded this way. You avoid the artificial transition between layers, it's all real.



Well we'll see soon enough, but I don't think it can quite work like that. For one, if it just plays... how do you select one legato vs another? Also it would be incredibly limiting to have a predetermined length swell where you couldn't change a note mid-swell, for example.

If it IS that... well. Let's see first...

EDIT... actually I changed my mind... I think you ARE right. We shall see... hmm...


----------



## Theseus (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 18th: "Adagio Two New Demos - Sorrow & Air"*

Gathering the info from Colin's interview and considering the recent views from Troels, it seems rather logical the library behaves as I described.

Now the truly innovative feature would be to have that AND somehow control over when and how the transition actually happens.

Let's say I use the mp to mf legato patch and I can play mp as long as I want before transitioning to mf and going back to mp. Or I can simply play consecutive legato notes at mp velocity and just use mf on the last one.

But to be honest, I don't think that's what's here... for now.

But we shall see ! And in the meantime, it sounds very good.


----------



## synthnut (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 18th: "Adagio Two New Demos - Sorrow & Air"*

This violin souunds BEAUTIFUL !!..... I'm really not sure how this sound is accomplished, but it really sounds too fluid and moving to have any CC's involved at all .... I'd like to hear more naked violin without the accompaniment ... The accompaniment sounds INCREDIBLE too , but I would like to hear more raw violin samples ....... Just when you think you've heard most every violin library, and then something like this comes along and WOW'S you ....VERY NICE !!.....Jim


----------



## adg21 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 18th: "Adagio Violins Teaser Trailer"*



Folmann @ Sun Dec 18 said:


> We are receiving an overwhelming amount of questions in regards to our upcoming Adagio release. Please post your questions on our website (see link below) and we will address them in a Podcast that will go out in a couple of days.



Can I suggest you make a screencast with this one? There is nothing like a real-time patch run-through video to answer to everyone's questions. I know you don't tend to do them as much as some other developers (cinesamples, eastwest), perhaps because they are more time-consuming than a soundcloud podcast, but there is so much competition in this area, I really think you'd benefit from doing one. To visually show off new and groundbreaking features, in greater isolation, on a more patch-by-patch kind of basis.


----------



## KingIdiot (Dec 18, 2011)

In talking with Troels, and getting a chance to hear and play with one very small part of the library's approach recently, the core concept that keeps coming up is ease of use. In the sense of getting stuff that just works, instead of stuff that you force to work in.

As a control freak, and avid MIDI tweaker, it was hard to wrap my mind around this.

Over the years I've listened to Troels' music, and been interested in his approach to composing, back when he was making quick demos for EW and SAM. It's very fluid, creative, moody, unpredictable, can switch on a dime, and most importantly fucking quick. I'm guessing that overall, this library compliments all the above, but simplifies the process from current libraries, and tries to circumvent current roadblocks by taking a step back and assessing the situation as a whole.

With everything I'm hearing from the demos, the samples I've heard, and what I know is happening on their end, I think they're doing some things cool and different here, but as a whole not so far fetched or different at all, at the same time. It's not like you're going to have to restructure the way you work. That would be ignorant.

(mind you I havent played with the whole lib yet, just have heard the rest of it in action and know a bit of the development/approach)


----------



## Folmann (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 19th: "Adagio Specifications"*

December 19th: "Adagio Specifications" ... take a dive and check out what is included in this massive release ... yes ... all the legatos were recorded individually ... yes ... we have a surreal amount of dynamic bowings and loures, which are part of our new articulation techniques ... also remember to post any questions you have on our webpage for our upcoming podcast ... cheers people ... more demos tomorrow ... 

Specs here: http://8dio.com/?btp_product=adagio-violins-vol-1

Podcast questions here: http://8dio.com/?page_id=9667


----------



## Ed (Dec 18, 2011)

WOW

The art list looks incredible. 

Not sure what most of it means, but its answered a few questions for sure


----------



## eschroder (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm definitely impressed... makes me hate that I bought HS last month, oh well!

Please do a video demo... they are incredibly helpful =]


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 19th: "Adagio Specifications"*

"Ensemble (...) Trill with natural swell"?
Looks like Colin O’Malley is giving away one of his trademark sound elements. 8)

Troels & Colin, thanks for the great teaser-trailer and the wonderful demos! This promises to be a very exciting library, and I can't wait to hear more of it. I'm particularly curious about the included Solo Violin, especially that tempting "Phrase Toolbox"! :o 

- Jerome Vonhögen


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 19th: "Adagio Specifications"*

Very interesting !!


----------



## Simon Ravn (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 19th: "Adagio Specifications"*

Very interesting indeed! Have only listened to the demos on my laptop so can't make any conclusions about the tone yet, but on paper it looks good and the legato sounds great


----------



## dedersen (Dec 19, 2011)

I cannot wait to hear and see more details on this. A video of the thing in action would be wonderful. Ease of use is really one of my main concerns when I see an articulation list like this. Can't wait to get more info. This whole "more tomorrow" thing is torture, Troels.


----------



## adg21 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 19th: "Adagio Specifications"*

Please please make a screencast about it! o-[][]-o


----------



## shakuman (Dec 19, 2011)

dedersen @ Mon Dec 19 said:


> I cannot wait to hear and see more details on this. A video of the thing in action would be wonderful. Ease of use is really one of my main concerns when I see an articulation list like this. Can't wait to get more info. This whole "more tomorrow" thing is torture, Troels.



+1 =o ..is there a glissando for solo violin?

Shakuman.


----------



## zvenx (Dec 19, 2011)

I am glad that short note articulations are also included... didn't' get that from the earlier posts.

rsp


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 19th: "Adagio Specifications"*

Sounding really good!!! o/~


----------



## Mahlon (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 19th: "Adagio Specifications"*

Wow. That is one *serious* articulation list. Good luck! Sounds great and very emotive from the two demos.

EDIT: And "Sorrow" is a really nice piece of music, too.

Mahlon


----------



## stonzthro (Dec 19, 2011)

These sound really nice Troels!


----------



## Folmann (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 20th: "Couple of Adagio Tech Demos"*

A couple of quickly made tech demos. 

The first demo demonstrates our Ensemble Expressive Legato, Ensemble Loure (connected notes) and our Solo Violin Legato + Solo Violin Phrases from the Bonus Toolkit. The second demo demonstrates our divisi Lost legato and our divisi dynamic bowing. The divisi recordings were made completely separate from the Ensemble and Solo. This is the real deal with sweet intimate vibrato surrounded by the lush/airy church we recorded in. More coming soon.

Ps. I encourage you to download the files. Soundcloud's compression is not always the best on classical material, especially not when its full of air/reflection.

[flash width=300 height=200 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F1412607[/flash]


----------



## SvK (Dec 19, 2011)

Troels "Basically" I want to hear the "Instinct" legato 

with REP legatos.....


I can't wait for this you guys are awesome.

best,
SvK


----------



## Folmann (Dec 19, 2011)

Hahahaha SvK - I will leave that to Colin ... I believe his Air demo had a little of it ... those legato reps make all the difference. Its kinda funny actually ... I remember when I first heard round robin and was like OMG ... then I heard legato and was like OMG ... and now combine the two.


----------



## Dmitry Noskov (Dec 19, 2011)

Troels, what about release date and price? 
I'm really intrigued by Adagio violins and waiting for the other three strings sections. Also wanted to know, any plans on the other orchestra sections?
Thanks


----------



## utopia (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 20th: "Couple of Adagio Tech Demos"*

:shock: wow...those last two demos sound terrific. congrats,Troels and Collin! 
I thought I've heard a fast passage on the solo violin demo (the diminished)..please tell me this was played live (not a sampled phrase) and that it's possible to do with the ensemble patches as well o/~


----------



## shakuman (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 20th: "Couple of Adagio Tech Demos"*



utopia @ Tue Dec 20 said:


> :shock:
> I thought I've heard a fast passage on the solo violin demo (the diminished)..please tell me this was played live (not a sampled phrase) and that it's possible to do with the ensemble patches as well o/~



Killer violin sound >8o !I hope the answer is Yes o/~ but to my ear the violin sound (first demo) from 19sec to 32sec is a solo violin phrases :( .

Shakuman.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 20th: "Couple of Adagio Tech Demos"*



shakuman @ Tue Dec 20 said:


> utopia @ Tue Dec 20 said:
> 
> 
> > :shock:
> ...



Surely it is mostly phrases - if you are talking about the very Shindler's List part. All sounds good, but the Air demo is to be still the most impressive. The rocking back and forth between legato notes sounds really nice.


----------



## adg21 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 20th: "Couple of Adagio Tech Demos"*

Haha awesome. I love the loure, to my ears it sounds kind of 60s. what's a piece that uses a lot of Loure?


----------



## Folmann (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 20th: "Adagio Podcast Preparation"*

Podcast in process - will be released later today - will cover every question asked - so if you haven't made it - feel free to post your last questions @ http://8dio.com/?page_id=9667 (yes pricing, release date and all that will be covered too)


----------



## Diffusor (Dec 20, 2011)

Sounds really cool. Hope the pricing is reasonable, don't know if I need another 4 grand complete string package though I like that these will be modular and can be bought separately.


----------



## MaestroRage (Dec 20, 2011)

Must. Have. Info.

Lol I had a dream last night where this was $649. Please don't let this be $649. I don't know why I dreamt that specifically. This would be a bad time to develop super natural powers.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Dec 20, 2011)

MaestroRage @ 12.20.2011 said:


> Must. Have. Info.
> 
> Lol I had a dream last night where this was $649. Please don't let this be $649. I don't know why I dreamt that specifically. This would be a bad time to develop super natural powers.



I hope not...if you think about it: 649$ for violins, 649$ for violas, cellos and basses...total 2596$. Well maybe basses would be somewhere 499$ 8) 

LASS 2.0 or Adagio violins? I'll buy which ever will be released first


----------



## MaestroRage (Dec 20, 2011)

soooooo...?


----------



## eschroder (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 20th: "Adagio Podcast Preparation"*

Podcast ready... Price: $399 (goes $599/MSRP on release). Yikes!


----------



## Folmann (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 21st: "Adagio Podcast, Price and Release Date"*

Colin and I created a fairly comprehensive Podcast today answering all the questions posted in regards to the product. 

[flash width=300 height=200 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F1412607[/flash]

Adagio Release Date: February 2012
Adagio Pre-Order Introduction Price: $399 ($599 MSRP)
Estimated size: 40GB

More information at:

http://soundcloud.com/8dawn/sets/adagio-violins-vol-1/

Demos, detailed videos and much more coming soon.


----------



## zvenx (Dec 20, 2011)

that price sounds reasonable... no?
rsp


----------



## MaestroRage (Dec 20, 2011)

well, it's not bad given what the product is. So probably around $2200 - $2400 for the whole string spectrum?

I thought I could be playing around with it in a few weeks or something. February is a bit far away. Kind of a bummer, lol i'll come back around then and see what happens around that time.


----------



## eschroder (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 21st: "Adagio Podcast, Price and Release Date"*

Reasonable? Compared to HS and LASS... no, not in my opinion. Will I pre-order it? of course! It will be a great addition to my template as it sounds freaking amazing. I'm just saying that as a whole package it is twice the price of HS and that is expensive imo. Even considering HS was 1499 when it first came out (I believe)... this is still more expensive.

Anyways, just my opinion. Bring on more demos and videos =]


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 20, 2011)

MaestroRage @ Tue Dec 20 said:


> well, it's not bad given what the product is. So probably around $2200 - $2400 for the whole string spectrum?



At least you can get by pretty well with just violins and cellos. A good way to create your own viola samples I find is to take a violins disc and take a huge dump on it. Maybe throw it in the forest for a few weeks and let animals pick at it for a while. Later when you pop the disc back in your computer you got an authentic viola sound.


----------



## MaestroRage (Dec 20, 2011)

lol! I take it you're not a fan of viola's choc0? I hated them also, but I grew to love their ear bleedy screechiness. They serve my horror bone well.

I want the whole spectrum. If I pre-order each package from 8dio I should be able to save $800 :D


----------



## tabulius (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 21st: "Adagio Podcast, Price and Release Date"*

Thanks for the informative podcast. Looking forward to see and hear more. o/~ 

I would definitely want to see more small section divisi legatos and patches in the future vol2 release. I could imagine I'll use this library combining other string libraries in the market. One option that I see worth of trying is to use Adagio full section violins as 1st violins and combining divisi sections with other string libraries in the market as 2nd violins.


----------



## ysnyvz (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 21st: "Adagio Podcast, Price and Release Date"*

thanks for answers,guys. great podcast.
i asked that bunch of questions,because i need a strings library which can play both western and eastern (Turkish/Arabian) music
so i need microtuning,glissandos etc.
please consider it,great library btw.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 21, 2011)

MaestroRage @ Wed Dec 21 said:


> well, it's not bad given what the product is. So probably around $2200 - $2400 for the whole string spectrum?



Well, since this is only volume 1... and that presumes a volume 2 of each section.... I make that $4400 - $4800!

EDIT - doh, as I'm listening to the podcast, I realised I missed a question. With 40gb for 1 volume of 1 section... I'd be more interested in a lite 1 mic, 16 bit version of Adagio. That should make a 9gb library, which when increased across all sections sounds less horrific. And at, say, a $199 introductory price, that's a whole different proposition. Buying into the Adagio concept will be a huge future financial commitment that I'd need to be very very very convinced about in order to commit.


----------



## basement creep (Dec 21, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ December 21st said:


> EDIT - doh, as I'm listening to the podcast, I realised I missed a question. With 40gb for 1 volume of 1 section... I'd be more interested in a lite 1 mic, 16 bit version of Adagio. That should make a 9gb library, which when increased across all sections sounds less horrific. And at, say, a $199 introductory price, that's a whole different proposition. *Buying into the Adagio concept will be a huge future financial commitment that I'd need to be very very very convinced about in order to commit*.



Definitely agree with that. I know it's really too early to tell yet with so few demos and no videos, but so far I'm not really convinced by the demos.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 21st: "Adagio Podcast, Price and Release Date"*

I think the demos sounds good and the idea with different thematic patches is great, but maybe I'll wait until all the sections are released. The whole library will be quite expensive for my budget...I think. But anyway 8DIO is breaking new grounds here and that is fantastic!!


----------



## Ed (Dec 21, 2011)

I am totally pre-ordering Troels. I am super psyched about this after the podcast. I started at 4am and was about to go to bed but then saw you posted it and was like.. ZOMG 90 mins?? I wasnt going to listen to it all but ended up doing it anyway. 

Oh and I LOVE the idea that you're trying to specifically get a certain sound you hear in specific soundtracks. From what Ive heard both of your philosophies here match what I've been wanting for ages.


*When will the pre-order end? *


----------



## Ed (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh and PLEASE consider doing *SOLO* woodwinds. 

That would be *SO *cheap to make compared to these string libraries as you only need about 4 players to cover the essentials flute, clarinet, bassoon and oboe.

You love Newman, obviously, we need Newman sound in the woods as well! Come on, its not impossible! Search your feelings! You know it to be true!!

Any chance at all you could consider making it alongside these Strings? 

Symphobia 2 has an amazing flute legato with only 1 dynamic, right? So I can only imagine how amazing it would be if you guys did it.

I dont need ensemble woods most of the time and its the solo that really matters most as thats where the detail happens.


----------



## sbkp (Dec 21, 2011)

Ed @ Wed Dec 21 said:


> *When will the pre-order end? *



Presumably when it's released? (Feb 2012)


----------



## Ed (Dec 21, 2011)

sbkp @ Wed Dec 21 said:


> Presumably when it's released? (Feb 2012)



Hope so.


----------



## Dmitry Noskov (Dec 21, 2011)

Whats wrong with podcast?
Trying to open the page and....
"This page was not found, page is missing or moved"


----------



## handz (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 21st: "Adagio Podcast, Price and Release Date"*

Well as somebody pointed out price of whole strings lib would be quite enormous for todays standards, but it is very interesting lib for sure - I want to hear Extra Terrestrial Legato!!! (of course 16bit, 1mic position is the thing I would like to have, as gigantic resources crushing 24bit libs are not Im looking for) Looking forward to ehar more in next weeks!


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 21st: "Adagio Podcast, Price and Release Date"*

Argh. I listened to the whole podcast but I've been making angry-sounding dubstep at the same time so not sure if col legno was mentioned - does this library have col leg?

Blah - checked the art list. It's in. Hooray!


----------



## sbkp (Dec 21, 2011)

Okay, so the Instinct Legato sounds seriously good in the "Air" demo. Is there a legato patch (that one?) that can do the same kind of rocking back and forth (round-robin... yum), but quicker?

For example: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OlI0RLQJoU#t=0m24s

And not necessarily as delicate as that, but that's pretty scrumptious


----------



## Chaim (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 21st: "Adagio Podcast, Price and Release Date"*

Some answers from the podcast:

• recorded center stage

• the solo violin is NOT the phrase based violin discussed elsewhere although it does have some bonus phrases.

• Cellos is already in the making

• Does have Detache 

• Does not have [out right] portamento but developer claims that it has some sort of slurs, and [later in podcast he says] "some of the legato performances we did do have portamento legato in them" and that the portamento of other libraries are too "ok guys - let's play portamento now" and that the approach of this library is to get closer to a live sound and not a static sound. 

For me this is very upsetting. [for now]

• Violins volume 2 is to expand on this volume: more legato more divisi

which means that there is no 2nd violin section, you gotta create that from either the original 11 violin bunch and/or the 3 violin divisi.

• the recordings for all future sections are already recorded.

• no serious plan on wood winds right now

• might do even volume 3 of Violins to get to the final detail...

• no micro tuning

• no glissando no runs :( please add these in vol 2

• legato is polyphonic

• will provide naked demos and video walk throughs

• the question in the podcast at 1:00, (can it do connecting repeated same note in legato/bow change style?) that was me and yes what Colin is singing is what I meant (although he's not singing it in a legato fashion  ) and Colin says, this IS covered in the Loure patches (although I did not hear that clearly in the Loure demo) which I asked in a later question....

And to my knowledge - HS can not do that, if it can, I would tremendously appreciate it if someone can tell me how.

• missing articulations from divisi WILL be filled in, in the near future  

• goal is to have all strings done in 2012

• "if we see a strong demand from the community for string runs we'll definitely do it, and if we do it we'll want to do it with depth "

*So here you go: Yes please please record them! And portamento legato too! Oh and with depth a whole bunch of'em :mrgreen: 
*

• Toolbox Phrases consists of mainly short articulated lines and some melodic runs, not the traditional ones

• the divisi isn't really divisi. Look at it as 2 separate sections of sample recorded strings. One section has 11 violins and the other has 3 violins.

• the 3 violin (divisi) section is recorded in stereo

• the solo violin does not have trills

• the solo violin Phrase Tool Box has Gypsy kind of phrases

• there are same note repeated legato patches that don't fade in and out which is mainly how it was demo'd in the Loure demo. [This was my question and thanks for answering clearly and including those.]

So! There is hope. Looking out for those videos and demos.

As for my requests: Portamento legato and String Runs and Disco String falls. Hmm since you want to do it 'in depth' maybe you not only sample the standard run ups and downs but also different types of runs like saw tooth and wavy (how they call it in the old Smart Violins)

Good Luck and have some sleep.... :wink:


----------



## Ed (Dec 21, 2011)

My main concern is how the legato patches will work in context when they have no dynamic control, or at least thats what impression I got from the podcast. Like what if I want to play a line and have it go from soft to loud? But i really anxious to hear some more technical demos and videos to see how its all MEANT to work, hope that comes soon 

Maybe some demos that show writing style compared with the names of the legato patches, so some Newman style string writing in the style of Road to Perdition or a Lost type cue for the lost patches. Not just two note swells, so we can see if it can do that kind of thing properly

Really interested in the short arts as well, Troels said it can do those cool Tron arpeggios, would love to hear a cue, again, in that style showing that concept.


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 21st: "Adagio Podcast, Price and Release Date"*

I plan to by in. Hopefully completing all the volumes won't take years !.
Sounds like there are enough Legato patches. Portato for just the solo & a3 would be enough for me. Love the idea of the 3 violins !!
Really need complete articulations for the a3 and solo instruments (trilles, trem, etc.) & lots of con sordino stuff.

No need (imo) for 2nd Vlns. Take the extreme as high as possible (even if it's just remapping).

HS + LASS + ADAGIO + ORCESTRAL TOOLS should get us covered! :mrgreen:


----------



## Chaim (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 21st: "Adagio Podcast, Price and Release Date"*

Mixing libraries doesn't work for all kind of writing.

For instance I use the run phrases from HS when ever possible with in a melody line not as an effect. Which means in most cases you play the run into a sustain/legato patch that carries on the tune further.

Now if I'll use HS's runs and Adagio's legato patch right after, that might not connect so well....


----------



## Chaim (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 21st: "Adagio Podcast, Price and Release Date"*

Mr. Folmann

What can you comment on the playability of the legato patches in regard to any lag till the software looks up the next note and crossfades into it like other libraries do? Or is it a total different technology and approach and no need for that stuff.


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 21, 2011)

Ed @ Wed Dec 21 said:


> Really interested in the short arts as well, Troels said it can do those cool Tron arpeggios, would love to hear a cue, again, in that style showing that concept.



+1 to that.

Would also like to hear if it can do the Inception BRRRMMMMM!!


----------



## Ed (Dec 21, 2011)

choc0thrax @ Wed Dec 21 said:


> Ed @ Wed Dec 21 said:
> 
> 
> > Really interested in the short arts as well, Troels said it can do those cool Tron arpeggios, would love to hear a cue, again, in that style showing that concept.
> ...



It sure would be impressive if it can sound like 4,000 Trombones :wink:


----------



## KingIdiot (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 21st: "Adagio Podcast, Price and Release Date"*

I think Troels and Colin should go for OVER 9000!!


>8o


----------



## jleckie (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 21st: "Adagio Podcast, Price and Release Date"*



jamwerks @ Wed Dec 21 said:


> I plan to by in. Hopefully completing all the volumes won't take years !.
> Sounds like there are enough Legato patches. Portato for just the solo & a3 would be enough for me. Love the idea of the 3 violins !!
> Really need complete articulations for the a3 and solo instruments (trilles, trem, etc.) & lots of con sordino stuff.
> 
> ...



The good news (for those waiting eagerly for the library) Will it take years: No i do not think so. Not at all. I think all strings will be out and represented in less than a year.

One more bit of good news (IMHO): The price will be less for the other instruments than for the violins so the total cost of the library will be less than what others are speculating on. (again IMHO)

The bad news: (for me anyways): I am not sold on the sound and I believe it has a very narrow niche in the way it has been recorded. I have a nagging feeling that it will be more difficult than usual to mix with other libraries due to it's inherent ambient nature. ymmv


----------



## Ed (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 21st: "Adagio Podcast, Price and Release Date"*



jleckie @ Wed Dec 21 said:


> due to it's inherent ambient nature. ymmv



Well they did say it has close mics.


----------



## Folmann (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 22nd: "25% off some of our babies"*

We are having a unique till-end-of-xmas sale (25% off) on some of our most popular releases, including Liberis – Angelic Choir, Rhythmic Aura 1 (Kontakt version only), Hybrid Tools 1, Progressive Metal, Epic Taiko Ensemble, Solo Taiko and Requiem Pro at 15% off.

http://8dio.com/?page_id=9778


----------



## Folmann (Dec 21, 2011)

A couple of quick answers:

1. We have super extensive legato (10 different styles) in Adagio. All the legatos were recorded in separate sessions, so 10 different literally means 10 different types of legato. Example is Lost Divisi Legato, which has that very close and intimate sound. Another is our Ensemble ET Legato, which is for faster forte styles with that gorgeous shine on top notes. Another example if our Instinct Legato (featured in Colins Air demo), which has 4-way round robin.

We will have different variations of the legato, so you can either add sustains (like current generation libraries) or add some of our new articulations (ex. dynamic bowings, loure) to the legato, which gives a more live sounding end-result.

2. I am super obsessed with short notes, so we went ultra, ultra deep on those with 10RR on most of them. We have several different types of spiccato from very strong to the more feathery Tron like ones. 

More demos in coming days.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 22nd: "25% off some of our babies"*

On your new 25% off sale email is says the offer ends Friday 12.25.11. Friday is the 23rd. So does the sale end the 23rd or Sunday the 25th?

.


----------



## artinro (Dec 21, 2011)

Folmann @ Thu Dec 22 said:


> A couple of quick answers:
> 
> 1. We have super extensive legato (10 different styles) in Adagio. All the legatos were recorded in separate sessions, so 10 different literally means 10 different types of legato. Example is Lost Divisi Legato, which has that very close and intimate sound. Another is our Ensemble ET Legato, which is for faster forte styles with that gorgeous shine on top notes. Another example if our Instinct Legato (featured in Colins Air demo), which has 4-way round robin.
> 
> We will have different variations of the legato, so you can either add sustains (like current generation libraries) or add some of our new articulations (ex. dynamic bowings, loure) to the legato, which gives a more live sounding end-result.



Troels, quick question for you expanding on your point above: I'm not quite sure I understand how dynamics are handled with the legatos. Can each legato patch be used with lines which traverse multiple dynamics? For example, let's say I have a melody which starts at P but then there is a crescendo to F a few measures later...could one patch take care of this (as in current libraries) or does each legato cover a specific dynamic only?

Thanks for the wonderful sale you're holding, by the way.

Cheers!


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 22nd: "25% off some of our babies"*

artinro, 

To your question about dynamics in legato, I'll answer for Troels. We have 4 dynamic layers of sustains that can be cross faded ala most libraries to this point. In addition to that we have A LOT of dynamic bowing gestures that simply sound better than the regular sustains to my ears. You have both options within each legato patch. 

The workflow and flexibility of the dynamic bowing is something we're going to demonstrate in greater detail very soon. It's important for us to make this concept clear. Generally speaking we're trying to achieve an emotional result without working so hard with midi CC's. 

Colin


----------



## artinro (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 22nd: "25% off some of our babies"*



Colin O'Malley @ Thu Dec 22 said:


> artinro,
> 
> To your question about dynamics in legato, I'll answer for Troels. We have 4 dynamic layers of sustains that can be cross faded ala most libraries to this point. In addition to that we have A LOT of dynamic bowing gestures that simply sound better than the regular sustains to my ears. You have both options within each legato patch.
> 
> ...



Thank you Colin. That makes sense. I'm very much looking forward to hearing the dynamic bowings demonstrated.


----------



## playz123 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 22nd: "25% off some of our babies"*



Jack Weaver @ Wed Dec 21 said:


> On your new 25% off sale email is says the offer ends Friday 12.25.11. Friday is the 23rd. So does the sale end the 23rd or Sunday the 25th?
> 
> .



From the web site: "Offer lasts till 12/25/11", so I think you are safe to assume it ends on Sunday.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 22, 2011)

Exciting stuff. Any plans for a lighter 1 mic version at this point, folks?


----------



## Chaim (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm in for a close mic only version, but not a lite version, it's gotta have all artic. and 24 bit.


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 22nd: "25% off some of our babies"*

Re: a light version of Adagio. We are not planning a light version at this point. Never say never of course, but we're going to finish all the strings with multiple mics before considering next steps. Adagio is very reasonable on CPU resources. I just use the combination mix for nearly everything, but you have close and surrounds if you need them. 

Colin


----------



## Ed (Dec 22, 2011)

PS, Please consider 4 basic solo woods


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info Colin. One additional thought - with some of the Play libraries, I put the stage mics on SSD and the others onto conventional hard drives - it's possible because their folders are arranged conveniently that way. Might be useful for folks to split these too - 40gb x 4 sections x 2 volumes is a lot of SSD!


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 22nd: "25% off some of our babies"*

Hi Guy, 

Gotcha, yes I agree. I have to do that a lot here as well. You'll be able to drag the various mic positions to whatever drive you want. 

Colin


----------



## Folmann (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 23rd: "2 New Adagio Demos: Flow & Burn"*

Two new adagio demos posted: Flow & Burn.

New Adagio demo: "Flow" by Colin O'Malley. This gorgeous demo takes you through a journey of Adagio articulations such as dynamic bowings, lost legato with rr, feathered spics, FF expressive legato etc. The demo: "Burn" displays some of the more forte based articulations of Adagio, including downtuned violins (which gives a cello like sound), mixed spiccato notes, forte marcato, expressive sordino legato and so forth.

[flash width=300 height=200 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F1412607[/flash]


----------



## MaestroRage (Dec 23, 2011)

dear lord that Flow demo tickles all the right places.

That gorgeous voice. I fear it is live right? You guys need to sample her into a library.


----------



## Hicks (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 23rd: "2 New Adagio Demos: Flow & Burn"*

I'm a definitively sold.

These are the best sounding violins I have ever heard.

What is funny to see is that a lot of "new" stuff is derivated from VSL approach:

*Dynamic samples: Which are samples whihc I am using the most from VSL as I don't like crossfading notes when don't need to link.
*Repetition: derived from VSL also (but sounds better 10 years later).

The different kinds of legato is a really really good idea.

I hope only that the church environnement will not prevent us to mix efficiently the strings with a nice reverb and other instruments.


----------



## rannar (Dec 23, 2011)

If there would be a grammy for 'best sample library demo song', 8dio would have all nominations. 
Been listening to Burn and Flow all morning.
I too, am sold.


----------



## Belosound (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 23rd: "2 New Adagio Demos: Flow & Burn"*

I think it has enough quality to make a demo only with those strings. Could you make a demo single strings, please?


----------



## Folmann (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 23rd: "2 New Adagio Demos: Flow & Burn"*

Thanks for the kindness gents. We will - as stated in our Podcast - release a variety of video demonstrations and technical demos a little later down the road. In the meantime we do have two naked technical demos, which demonstrates things like loure, divisi, legato etc. 

http://8dio.com/?btp_product=adagio-violins-vol-1


----------



## Markus S (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 23rd: "2 New Adagio Demos: Flow & Burn"*

can we hear those demos "adagio only"?


----------



## Folmann (Dec 23, 2011)

I should also mention Colin's Air demo is pretty naked and clearly demonstrates the round robin legato upfront. But yes - we will release more demos naked and dressed moving forward. All technical demos will be naked. I also encourage people to download the hi-res demos from soundcloud - as they give more accurate impression of the sound at hand.


----------



## Mahlon (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 23rd: "2 New Adagio Demos: Flow & Burn"*

Man, "Flow", what a cool piece of music that is. Colin, that's really fantastic.

Mahlon


----------



## Mahlon (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 23rd: "2 New Adagio Demos: Flow & Burn"*

"Burn" sounds great. Solo violin sounds great. Forte spiccato sounds great. Library is looking like a winner so far.

Mahlon


----------



## tripit (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 23rd: "2 New Adagio Demos: Flow & Burn"*



Belosound @ Fri Dec 23 said:


> I think it has enough quality to make a demo only with those strings. Could you make a demo single strings, please?



+1


----------



## tripit (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 23rd: "2 New Adagio Demos: Flow & Burn"*



Markus S @ Fri Dec 23 said:


> can we hear those demos "adagio only"?



+1


----------



## MaestroRage (Dec 23, 2011)

I personally love those inception BRMMMMM's in Troels' Burn.

Troels how do?


----------



## eschroder (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 23rd: "2 New Adagio Demos: Flow & Burn"*

I think it's coming from his Hybrid Tools library, but could totally be wrong.


----------



## MaestroRage (Dec 23, 2011)

if this is true I am spending more money soon.


----------



## eschroder (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 23rd: "2 New Adagio Demos: Flow & Burn"*

haha, it is on sale till the 25th!


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 23rd: "2 New Adagio Demos: Flow & Burn"*

Wait, is the BRRMMMMM!!! not done with violins? That would be disappointing. o/~


----------



## MaestroRage (Dec 23, 2011)

maybe it's -48 semitones lower celli?

choc is onto something here.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 23rd: "2 New Adagio Demos: Flow & Burn"*



choc0thrax @ Fri Dec 23 said:


> Wait, is the BRRMMMMM!!! not done with violins? That would be disappointing. o/~



Love it!

I propose Zimmer's Law - the longer any thread about any sample library goes on, the probability that discussion eventually comes round to the Inception BRRRMMMMMs tends towards 1 - even if it is a triangle library.


----------



## ysnyvz (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 23rd: "2 New Adagio Demos: Flow & Burn"*

it's hybrid tools mega horns patch
starts at 12:53


----------



## MaestroRage (Dec 23, 2011)

"Selcuk, why did you buy everybody stick of gum for christmas?"

"Because have you heard the mega horns in Hybrid? Didn't think so."

(download in background)


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 23rd: "2 New Adagio Demos: Flow & Burn"*



ysnyvz @ Fri Dec 23 said:


> it's hybrid tools mega horns patch
> starts at 12:53





Ja, das ist gut ja.


All heil meega horns.


----------



## Ed (Dec 23, 2011)

Just wondering, do all the legato patches have round robin legato?


----------



## jleckie (Dec 23, 2011)

i think my ears started to bleed with the BURN track. Good lord....


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 23, 2011)

jleckie @ Fri Dec 23 said:


> i think my ears started to bleed with the BURN track. Good lord....



Agreed. Was hoping to hear more of a harpsichord fugue played through a gramophone.


----------



## tripit (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 23rd: "2 New Adagio Demos: Flow & Burn"*

Hey Troels, 
I love the variable legato idea, and I'm pretty sure I'm in, but the only thing that bothers me a little bit is the sound. Not the tone, but more like the distance. Right now, I don't get a sense of how intimate this library can or can not be. I'm room sound fan to be sure, ala Spitfire, but I still like to be able to hear the resin on the bow for certain applications if you know what I mean. 

I would love to hear this naked, naked, naked, no verb or other stuff, with the different mic positions to be able to get a better idea. 

Anyways, great job to both you guys. 

Glædelig jul!


----------



## Folmann (Dec 24, 2011)

We received over 26.000 votes on our contest. Check out the winner(s) here:

http://8dio.com/?page_id=9790


----------



## dedersen (Dec 24, 2011)

Yay, electric cello! Can't wait.


----------



## shakuman (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 24rd: "The Winners Are"*

Wow, Shakuhachi! I love this japanese flute, Please Troels don't miss to add Enigma Shakuhachi (which still the best killer shakuhachi) but with deeper emotions o=< I Know it hasn't been sampled that time but I like the way of it!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wCZiK9kbZY

Shakuman.


----------



## ysnyvz (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 24rd: "The Winners Are"*

electric cello wars will begin soon..yay :D


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 24rd: "The Winners Are"*

Well 26,000 votes doesn't mean 26,000 buyers. I'd rather you guys spend your time on sampling orchestral instruments, in a complete fashion (see VSL articulation list for example). 8)


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 24rd: "The Winners Are"*

Electric cello!!!!


Hope you have Martin Tillman's phone number lying around.


----------



## Folmann (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 25: "Xmas Freebie: Deep Sampled Glass Marimba (+2.000 samples)"*

Its the 25th ... (in some parts of the world) and we are super excited to announce our gift to you ... which is a deep-sampled (+2.000 samples) Glass Marimba.

A quick little demo here: 

[flash width=300 height=100 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F31524780[/flash]

Coming a little later today. 

Cheers!


----------



## MaestroRage (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 24rd: "The Winners Are"*



ysnyvz @ Sat Dec 24 said:


> electric cello wars will begin soon..yay :D



I have not laughed that hard in ages. Darth playing accordion. Great way to start the day, thanks!


----------



## ghostnote (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 25: "Xmas Freebie: Deep Sampled Glass Marimba (+2.000 samples)"*



Folmann @ Sat Dec 24 said:


> Its the 25th ... (in some parts of the world) and we are super excited to announce our gift to you ... which is a deep-sampled (+2.000 samples) Glass Marimba.
> 
> A quick little demo here:
> 
> ...



I'm smitten, thank you sooo much troels! I can''t imagine a better birthday present!


----------



## Vdub (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 18th: "Adagio Two New Demos - Sorrow & Air"*



Folmann @ Sun Dec 18 said:


> Two fresh demos by Colin O'Malley and yours truly. The demos demonstrate a variety of articulations, including our Perdition Sordino Legato and Instinct 4-Way Round Robin Legato - and new articulations such as Dynamic Bowing.
> 
> Also happy to announce that Steve Tavaglione created some heavenly ambiences for this library and featured on EWI Oboe on our Sorrow demo.
> 
> ...



let me start by saying wow!!! "Adagio Burn" - Briliant, especially those violins, but it's still hard to believe all of this is achieved by samples..I'm an R&B/pop producer that recently started taking an interest in big thick dramatic type music, and it's amazing that it can be achieved by libraries. 

I'm so use to hearing Darkchild, Polow, Timbaland, and David Guetta thinking these are some of the best producers inwhich they're great but it's guys like Troels Hans Zimmer Alan Sylvestri and others that i've recently come across that really inspire me. 

Everytime i hear one of these kontakt libraries i feel like a kid in the Willy Wonka Chocolate factory. My goal is to somehow fuse this type of music with todays radio.. haven't figured out the formula yet but the future is looking good. I've done work on El Debarge's project, day 26, Christian Davis, Travis Clarke as well as others, but now my sound is changing.

I love this site and it's great to be around real talent and music even if some of us can only play a midi keyboard lol.


----------



## Folmann (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 25: "Xmas Freebie: Deep Sampled Glass Marimba (+2.000 samples)"*

Glass Marimba is 8Dio’s final and freebie release of 2011. 

This deep-sampled instrument contains over 2000 samples and is our way of thanking you all for a crazy year. The glass marimba has been a frequently requested instrument, so we thought it would be a great way to end the season. The library consists of soft mallet, hard mallet, muted and finger samples. In addition we created a variety of FX and ambient patches – all made with the Glass Marimba.

Please download here: http://8dio.com/?btp_product=glass-marimba

Merry X-Mas All.

o-[][]-o 

*Glass Marimba specs:*

Freebie until 1/1/12.
21 Kontakt patches and 2044 samples
Glass Marimba includes the following:
Soft Mallet Glass Marimba
Hard Mallet Glass Marimba
Muted Glass Marimba
Finger Nailed Glass Marimba
FX Breaking Bad Marimba
FX Koto Marimba
FX Singing Bowl Marimba
FX Vibrato Control Marimba
FX Reversed Hold Marimba
Bonus: 10 Glass Marimba Ambiences
Custom convolution reverb
21 Kontakt .nki files
2044 samples
1.6GB installed (uncompressed)
24 bit / 44.1 kHz stereo PCM wav format
Sample resolution: 44.1Khz / 24Bit stereo .wav format
Format(s): Kontakt
Important Note: Native Instruments Kontakt +4.2 full retail versions required for this instrument.


----------



## Udo (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 25: "Xmas Freebie: Deep Sampled Glass Marimba (+2.000 samples)"*

Thanks Troels and Merry X-Mas.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 25: "Xmas Freebie: Deep Sampled Glass Marimba (+2.000 samples)"*

Thanks Troels, sounds great!

Happy Hoildays to you!


----------



## zvenx (Dec 24, 2011)

Thank you Troels.......and happy holidays to you and yours.
rsp


----------



## Mike Marino (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks Troels! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 25: "Xmas Freebie: Deep Sampled Glass Marimba (+2.000 samples)"*

Wow, thank you Troels!!! This is quite a nice Christmas gift indeed!

Happy Holidays! All the best to you and everyone on the 8Dio team!!!


----------



## stonzthro (Dec 24, 2011)

Very nice gift indeed - thank you Troels!


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 25: "Xmas Freebie: Deep Sampled Glass Marimba (+2.000 samples)"*

Wow! 
Thank you Troels and company, Great Marimba!!
Best,
KG =o


----------



## tripit (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 25: "Xmas Freebie: Deep Sampled Glass Marimba (+2.000 samples)"*

Thanks Troels, very nice gift.


----------



## tripit (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 25: "Xmas Freebie: Deep Sampled Glass Marimba (+2.000 samples)"*

Thanks Troels, very nice gift.


----------



## gwillimw (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 25: "Xmas Freebie: Deep Sampled Glass Marimba (+2.000 samples)"*

Fantastic work on the marimba, and all of the other gifts - thank you very much! o-[][]-o


----------



## Frédéric P (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 25: "Xmas Freebie: Deep Sampled Glass Marimba (+2.000 samples)"*

Thanks Troels, can't wait to use it!!


----------



## DynamicK (Dec 25, 2011)

Many thanks Troels...Merry Christmas


----------



## ptrickf (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 25: "Xmas Freebie: Deep Sampled Glass Marimba (+2.000 samples)"*

Nice one. Many many thanks. Happy Christmas.

Patrick


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks Troels - looks great! Struggling to download at the moment - swamped servers I suspect. Will try again tomorrow.

Merry Christmas to all at 8dio


----------



## Ryan Scully (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 25: "Xmas Freebie: Deep Sampled Glass Marimba (+2.000 samples)"*

Great library Troels! Thanks so much for doing this and Merry Xmas to you as well!




Ryan :D


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 25: "Xmas Freebie: Deep Sampled Glass Marimba (+2.000 samples)"*

Great library !

A very generous gift , Troels !

Thanks a lot , 

merry Xmas

Gerd


----------



## Jan16 (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 25: "Xmas Freebie: Deep Sampled Glass Marimba (+2.000 samples)"*

Yes, thanks a million for the generous gift. :D


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 25: "Xmas Freebie: Deep Sampled Glass Marimba (+2.000 samples)"*

Very generous Troels. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 25: "Xmas Freebie: Deep Sampled Glass Marimba (+2.000 samples)"*

Cool Library, very generous.


----------



## jtenney (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you Troels. All the best wishes for this coming year!

later,
John


----------



## PavlovsCat (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks Troels!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 27, 2011)

Anyone else struggling with this download? I just did a line check and I'm getting 45mb/s, so pretty blistering fast. I'm on my 6th attempt now - always seems slow, and at some point gets interrupted.


----------



## Farkle (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 25: "Xmas Freebie: Deep Sampled Glass Marimba (+2.000 samples)"*

Thank you, Troels, and Merry Christmas!

Mike


----------



## dedersen (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 25: "Xmas Freebie: Deep Sampled Glass Marimba (+2.000 samples)"*

A 1GB freebie?! Wow, Troels, incredibly generous!


----------



## neutrino (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 25: "Xmas Freebie: Deep Sampled Glass Marimba (+2.000 samples)"*

This is awesome! Thanks! o-[][]-o


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 27, 2011)

7th time the charm! Terrific instrument, thanks Troels. Incidentally, ncw compresses very nicely to well under 1GB.


----------



## drumman (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 25: "Xmas Freebie: Deep Sampled Glass Marimba (+2.000 samples)"*

Wow! Thanks.


----------



## playz123 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 25: "Xmas Freebie: Deep Sampled Glass Marimba (+2.000 samples)"*

8DIO, thank you for your kind offer, but I give up. To say download times are slow is the understatement of 2011. I tried to download yesterday, but after 3 hours it was only 1/10 of the way through. Today it's the same thing. I started a download 5 hours ago, the rate has dropped to a ridiculous 3.2 KB/s and still only 30% has been downloaded. Speeds were better 10 years ago when we were using 56.6. dial up modems.  Anyway, I assume a lot of people are trying to download or something, but maybe you also need to consider changing servers or adding more? Sorry I will miss out on this, and I'm happy for those who were able to retrieve the file.


----------



## Folmann (Dec 28, 2011)

Fair enough. I just tested the server and it is totally back to the good'ol days of 2400 Baud. Will upload alternative version shortly and update here.


----------



## Folmann (Dec 28, 2011)

Glass Marimba is on a new server - no more 5k pr. sec ... 

http://8dio.com/?btp_product=glass-marimba


----------



## Winslow (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 25: "Xmas Freebie: Deep Sampled Glass Marimba (+2.000 samples)"*

Thanks a lot Troels and happy holidays!


Cheers,

Winslow


----------



## playz123 (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 8Dio Xmas - December 25: "Xmas Freebie: Deep Sampled Glass Marimba (+2.000 samples)"*

Thank you Troels for responding so quickly to the concerns I expressed, even though my comments were less eloquent than they might have been.  Based on the information in your post we tried another download today, and speeds have improved greatly. Many thanks for your Christmas gift to us, and all the best with your upcoming Adagio library.............frank


----------



## Folmann (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy NY everybody ... Our freebie glass marimba is only available for another 24 hours ...

http://8dio.com/?btp_product=glass-marimba

Cheers - T


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year to you, Troels!!

Sadly, 2011 ended with a huge disappointment for me. I was about to download your Glass Marimba, when my internet service provider took all connections down for maintenance (and I wasn't even informed about that!). Once I got connected again earlier today, there was no Glass Marimba anymore, much to my regret... :cry: :cry: It's a very bad way to start the new year, I'm afraid. :( 

Is there _any_ chance of keeping the Glass Marimba online for one more hour? Just _one_ more hour? I would be very, very happy if there was still a way to download the Glass Marimba library after all. I'm willing to pay for the extra costs, and I would be eternally grateful, of course! o 

Thanks in advance for your help, Troels, and thanks a lot for making this library available to many of us. It's a very nice and generous gesture!

- Jerome Vonhögen


----------



## marcotronic (Jan 2, 2012)

I've tried downloading the Glass Marimba several times but always ended up with a damaged RAR archive... Too bad...

Marco


----------



## Ryan (Jan 2, 2012)

NOOOO!!! I'm to late !!!


----------



## Ed (Jan 6, 2012)

UPDATE! UPDATE! UPDATE!

STRINGS! STRINGS! STRINGS!

UPDATE! UPDATE! UPDATE!


----------



## neutrino (Jan 6, 2012)

Ed @ Fri Jan 06 said:


> UPDATE! UPDATE! UPDATE!
> 
> STRINGS! STRINGS! STRINGS!
> 
> UPDATE! UPDATE! UPDATE!


+1


----------



## artinro (Jan 6, 2012)

Ed @ Fri Jan 06 said:


> UPDATE! UPDATE! UPDATE!
> 
> STRINGS! STRINGS! STRINGS!
> 
> UPDATE! UPDATE! UPDATE!



+2

Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## Chaim (Jan 8, 2012)

+3


----------



## ysnyvz (Jan 8, 2012)

+∞ :D


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen (Jan 8, 2012)

ysnyvz @ Sun Jan 08 said:


> +∞ :D


Minus one, because we all agree with what Edward originally said. :wink: 

- Jerome Vonhögen


----------

